# Beeman 1074



## Powerfisher (Jan 28, 2009)

So, I live within city limits and we can not discharge a firearm, but the coyotes can run wild and eat up all the cats and small dogs in the area, get into garbage and are a real problem, and they do so without fear. There are no predetors to control the population. They sit on poarches, trying to bait domestic dogs into a waiting pack, they sneak around yards looking for cats, they jump 6' fences and get into back yards for the little dogs and so on. I have lost three cats and wont own anymore. I do have a JRT and Yellow Lab and dont need a confrontation cuz i will just get out the 12 gauge and some 00 Buckshot and get myself in big trouble. So, I am in coyote populatin control mode. I just bought a Beeman 1074 w/.22/.177 interchangable. The .22 states to go 800 FPS. Is this enough to kill a yote @ 25-30yds? No body shots, im talking through the eye into the brain. Some post say yes and smoe say no way. Before I wound an animal, should my new air rifle do the trick or should I invest in a better, faster air rifle. Thanks.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

First of all, if I had a coyote around my house threatening to injure or kill my kid or a dog, I WILL kill it with a firearm regardless of the city law. If they have a problem with that, I guess I will take a big pleasure suing the city for allowing dangerous animals roam my neighborhood, my private property, and present a clear danger to humans. I have that right. Thankfully, most of subdivisions don't have that problem, but in rural areas, you have no choice but to shoot to protect your stock animals and property.

Second of all, the Beeman gun you talk about is a Chinese junk and will not allow you, accuracy-wise, to punch that pellet through an eye sucket. Besides, you need more foot-pounds to accomplish the task.


----------



## Powerfisher (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, so...what should I go with??? I am concerned about the FPS. Right now, I can hit a quarter @ 30yds every shot so I am not worried about the accuracy. I have several deformed quarters. I have read that the PBA Ammo adds some FPS to the pellet. That is my main concern. I have also read the the pellet fits too loose in the breech. I dont have any yet cuz all the stores around my house sells crossman or daisy in a .22 I guess there is only one way to find out........I live in S. Lake Tahoe, CA and if ANYBODY discharges a firearm in city limits for any reason, your goin to the pokie.....I have thought about a crossbow as well.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't even think about using PBA. Get yourself some good pellets from Pyramyd air or something.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Do yourself a huge favor and throw your pellets away and do not waste your cash on PBA crap. Go to pyramydair.com and buy some high quality/consistent German and Czeck pellets. Test them. Stick with the most accurate. DON'T worry about FPS figures. You need to worry about ACCURACY and FPE first. Stay way below 1000 fps.


----------



## Powerfisher (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I dont know JACK about air rifles and didnt think it was gonna need this much thought. I will do some serious testing before I take a shot. And yes, if one of my pets or kids were threatened by a yote, I would gladly put it down and deal with the concequences later. Thanks again.


----------

